# Best 2x2 cube?



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

So I got a Rubik's Ice Cube about 2 years ago and I used to play with it, learned how to solve it and all but it was always extremely hard to move. It would keep locking up and my wrists hurt so badly from solving it. About a day or 2 ago I picked up the cube again and it was SO hard to move. Any tips on getting another 2x2? Also, I ordered some Lubix so maybe that will help it. Thanks!


----------



## theace (Oct 23, 2010)

The LanLan 2x2 is very good. I have one. It's really smooth and cuts well for a 2x2. The Ghost Hand 2x2 is good as well. Though I haven't used one. And the YJ 2x2, which I don't think is quite popular.

In case you want to try something crazy and freaky, you could even try the Football 2x2, and THIS weird bulgy thing.

There's also the Crazy 2x2 and the 2x2 on a Key chain which would be cool to carry around.

As for best, I'd place my bets on the LanLan


----------



## Zarxrax (Oct 23, 2010)

LanLan is my favorite.
I've tried ghosthand, and the one I got sucked. Some people disagree though, and say ghosthand is best.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

theace said:


> The LanLan 2x2 is very good. I have one. It's really smooth and cuts well for a 2x2. The Ghost Hand 2x2 is good as well. Though I haven't used one. And the YJ 2x2, which I don't think is quite popular.
> 
> In case you want to try something crazy and freaky, you could even try the Football 2x2, and THIS weird bulgy thing.
> 
> ...


 +1 for randomness on that bulgy thing lol and I'll probably go with the lanlan


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 23, 2010)

The LanLan and the Ghost Hand are both very good, you won't be disappointed, although i use the ghost hand


----------



## nccube (Oct 23, 2010)

LanLan. It's my main, the only problen is that if you have it too loose it can do internal pops.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Oct 23, 2010)

My black GhostHand seems very good. I just lubed it, after 2 days break in (probably 45 minutes total). Very smooth, doesn't pop, cuts and reverse-cuts corners.


----------



## charleycandy (Oct 23, 2010)

I would recommend a lanlan 2x2, it's super smooth and cut corners well, i just loovee it~


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

Ghost hand.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

Just ordered a LanLan  I got it from lightake for like 3.79 with free shipping so it was really cheap.


----------



## CubeCraze (Oct 23, 2010)

I just got a ghosthand 2x2 and it's great. Smooth and fast. I bought it over the lanlan because I didn't like the purple side.


Edit: Don't get a ghosthand! Mine pops alot and doesn't cut corners good.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

CubeCraze said:


> I just got a ghost hand 2x2 and it's great. Smooth and fast. I bought it over the lanlan because I didn't like the purple side.


 
Yea but on videos and stuff lots of people use the lanlan over ghost and east soo yea and plus if you don't like the purple just get a different color for like $0.25 to $0.50 don't make the colors on the cube make your decision on which to get xD the insides matter because you could always buy stickers but whatever, your choice


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Oct 23, 2010)

Lanlan is good but the Eastsheen is super

The cube was at its highest level of unpopularity, and he needed a new face

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhPRr_1Klw


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 23, 2010)

lolguimond.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 23, 2010)

LanLan with Lubix in the core. Its absolutly amazing.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Lanlan is good but the Eastsheen is super
> 
> The cube was at its highest level of unpopularity, and he needed a new face
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhPRr_1Klw


 
What in the world did that video have to do with anything..? Did I miss something?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

Deweyspunkis said:


> What in the world did that video have to do with anything..? Did I miss something?


 
Guimond always does this, you didn't miss anything more than anyone else.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Guimond always does this, you didn't miss anything more than anyone else.


 
Lol? Then why doesn't he get banned?... Anyhow, +1 for randomness


----------



## emolover (Oct 23, 2010)

Ghost hand and LanLan are amazing. I think there needs to be a thread just for what people think are good cubes.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 23, 2010)

emolover said:


> Ghost hand and LanLan are amazing. I think there needs to be a thread just for what people think are good cubes.


 
I think there should be a sticky with the best cubes atm


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

Deweyspunkis said:


> Lol? Then why doesn't he get banned?... Anyhow, +1 for randomness


 
lol ban Guimond? I have a feeling you may not know who he is. He is most widely known for inventing this method for the 2x2


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 24, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> lol ban Guimond? I have a feeling you may not know who he is. He is most widely known for inventing this method for the 2x2


 
The way you made it sound was as if he just goes around and spams random videos lol, sorry


----------



## Vishal (Oct 24, 2010)

Ghost hand is best if you want a competitive 2x2 gh is the way to go what I do and what allowed me to get a 1.83 solve in competition is put maru lube near the core and spray Crc silicone on the pieces and it turns very fast and I also loosen it alot its been fully broken in and rowe hessler uses a gh 2x2 and get the white it turns much better


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Oct 24, 2010)

Vishal said:


> Ghost hand is best if you want a competitive 2x2 gh is the way to go what I do and what allowed me to get a 1.83 solve in competition is put maru lube near the core and spray Crc silicone on the pieces and it turns very fast and I also loosen it alot its been fully broken in and rowe hessler uses a gh 2x2 and get the white it turns much better


 
Well I already bought the LanLan and I bought some Lubix the other day so we'll see how it turns out. If it's really bad then i'll get a ghost and some maru


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 24, 2010)

Get a LanLan, remove the springs, replace with springs from a pen. Great cube.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Get a LanLan, remove the springs, replace with springs from a pen. Great cube.


 
It does make the cube a little bit... unstable feeling though.


----------



## hahahaha (Nov 4, 2010)

> originallyposted by uberCuber
> lol ban Guimond? I have a feeling you may not know who he is. He is most widely known for inventing this method for the 2x2



Ortega method >guimond for sure lol


----------



## Juju (Nov 4, 2010)

So the Ghost hand 2x2 is the same as the Shenshou one on lightake?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 5, 2010)

hahahaha said:


> Ortega method >guimond for sure lol


 In your opinion. some say Fridrich>Roux. But waffo disagrees.


Juju said:


> So the Ghost hand 2x2 is the same as the Shenshou one on lightake?


 Yes. Ghosthands are repackaged ShenShous.


Hadley4000 said:


> Get a LanLan, remove the springs, replace with springs from a pen. Great cube.


 Arcalan mod. The speed increases, but corner cutting...or where did it go....?


cuberkid10 said:


> It does make the cube a little bit... unstable feeling though.


 Slightly, for me.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 5, 2010)

GH. Tension it, lube it, and it pwns errybody out here.


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 5, 2010)

MARU 2x2. nothing comes close


----------



## riffz (Nov 5, 2010)

Vishal said:


> gh 2x2 and get the white it turns much better


 
Can anyone else confirm this? I bought 2 black ones but I'm rather disappointed with them. The one turned into total crap after I lubed it, and the other is decent but it's kind of slow. Loosening it more makes it pop.


----------

